# What are your gaming pet peeves?



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Similar to the pet peeves general thread, do you have any pet peeves when gaming?

This is for sports games: 
⟡ I hate when people showboat or run up the score on football games.
⟡ I hate when people go for two on football games when it’s not necessary.
⟡ I hate when people choose olympic teams or all-star teams on hockey. 

A few gaming pet peeves of mine in general:
⟡ Showboating/taunting in any sort of game is very annoying. 
⟡ People who send troll messages. This is why I have messaging turned off.
⟡ In games like Mario Kart, it’s annoying when people only go after you in battle.
⟡ I dislike games with save points. Why can’t I save whenever and wherever I want?


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

I’ve shared most of my gaming pet peeves in the past, so here are just my big ones.

- Games with annoying voice acting.
- Games that would do well internationally never leaving Japan.
- Weird difficulty spikes in games with no difficulty settings.
- JRPGs that only point out the direction you should be heading in with a throwaway line of dialogue.
- Dungeons that are literally mazes.
- High random encounter rates.
- Logic puzzles that require you to get a piece of paper (unless the game is designed specifically with those in mind).
- Games where it is nearly impossible to progress certain sections without grinding.
- 3D games that invert the camera controls by default or don’t give you the option to change them.
- Gameplay that is dependent on trial and error.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Jul 2, 2022)

I think it's appropriate to apply this discussion to the gaming community as a whole. That's where a lot of mine gripes in gaming comes from, but just on the games, here's a list:

Sequels removing or altering certain features/mechanics when they didn't need to be tampered with.
MMOs have a nasty tendency to charge something that that has no bearing on the gameplay, such as aesthetics (i.e. what clothing you want your character to wear). It's really dumb, and the only way anyone can justice this practice is if they have a disposable income.
To extend on the second point, I don't support micro transactions, either.
DLC that was obviously on the disc/cartridge (mostly disc), yet is still sold separately from the game.
Developers not understanding the difference between streamlining and simplifying their games to the point that they can genuinely be considered "dumbing down".
Those are just some of my pet peeves in relation to gaming, now for the community that's dedicated to this art form:

Lots of video game forums are trash, to be honest (can be said for lots of forums in general, too).
Just like competitive sports, people can get a bit ridiculous when it comes to pro gaming and such.
There's so much discord and miscommunication between gaming fandoms. It's usually a set of "veteran" gamers who been invested in a particular franchise since the beginning vs. newcomers who don't understand the complaints the former has for the latest installments. God, it can be so toxic and draining that it just makes me give up on people ever finding a common ground when it comes to having a different opinion.
Speaking of opinions, it still baffles how intolerant and abrasive people are when it comes to what others enjoy, or what is a game-related issue with some people. The best example I can give is how the term "nostalgia" is liberally used within gaming forums; most of the time, it has a negative connotation behind it, as someone's nostalgia of a video game is enough to discredit how that person feels about said video game. It's so childishly reductive, harsh, and misunderstands what "nostalgia" really means just to say: "No, you're opinion's wrong". I hate the "nostalgia goggles/whatever" phrase so much because it makes it seem you can only have a certain opinion on a certain piece of media if you grew up on it. I know this might confuse some people because I don't always explain things well, but if you've seen or heard the phrase, "You're just blinded by nostalgia" before, you'll know what I'm talking about, and hopefully you find this notion as stupid as I do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

- Bad (English) voice acting and they don't allow you to use Japanese original, not even as DLC.
- Tutorials harder than the actual game that you get stuck on.
- Camera like Super Mario 64/Odyssey and stuff. Like, just lock it goddamnit.
- Maps that doesn't have correct directions  and/or are just mirrored. Like don't say east if it's obviously west, lol. Or it's just mirrored from your POV.
- Buggy games but that's just an obvious. Especially when saving doesn't work, even at designated places.
- DLC that should have been in from start (looking at ya AC:NH).
- Digital only publishing unless it's PC.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 5, 2022)

-DLC that is announced right after a game is released or even before
-Bad graphics. It's 2022, no excuses anymore
-Five hour long games that are full priced at $90 CAD
-Pixel games that are tiny on handheld Switch
-Laggy/low framerate ports/games
-Games that never go on sale
-Games that are released that are obviously unfinished
-Games with really long cutscenes that you have no way of interacting with. If I wanted to watch a movie, I would've watched a movie
-Japanese only voicing that you can't turn off, especially the yelling during battles
-Camera you have to move. I prefer it moving by itself. Rarely do I have an issue with it where I'd need to move it myself.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ I dislike games with save points. Why can’t I save whenever and wherever I want?


Not that I can't empathize, but this has traditionally been the case because the game relies on scripted sequences that break when the game loads up, so by limiting your access to the save menu only to certain points where the game can safely be loaded up without destroying the scripts or causing any number of unforeseen glitches, it can save developers and players a lot of headache.  Think of it as the video game equivalent of the _"It is now safe to turn off your computer" _screens from the 90's.  A hassle, yes, but one that was necessary.

I'm not entirely sure how applicable this is to _modern _games, mind you, particularly in the era of auto-save where the game saves whether you like it or not.  And I'm sure a lot of games use this more as a level design/difficulty tool, not necessarily for ease of programming.  But at least traditionally, it's been a necessary evil with noble intentions.

On that note, autosave is actually something I'm not terribly fond of.  Or, I should say, if the game does autosave, I'd prefer it to be a genre, such as a platformer, where there is generally no situation where having a backed up save would ever be a negative thing.  But when an adventure or RPG game decides to auto-save on a point where you're on next to zero HP and have no healing items, that's quite dreadful.  I don't like it in Animal Crossing, either, really.  You're still relevant to _me, _Mr. Resetti!!



Introspective Onlooker said:


> Speaking of opinions, it still baffles how intolerant and abrasive people are when it comes to what others enjoy, or what is a game-related issue with some people. The best example I can give is how the term "nostalgia" is liberally used within gaming forums; most of the time, it has a negative connotation behind it, as someone's nostalgia of a video game is enough to discredit how that person feels about said video game. It's so childishly reductive, harsh, and misunderstands what "nostalgia" really means just to say: "No, you're opinion's wrong". I hate the "nostalgia goggles/whatever" phrase so much because it makes it seem you can only have a certain opinion on a certain piece of media if you grew up on it. I know this might confuse some people because I don't always explain things well, but if you've seen or heard the phrase, "You're just blinded by nostalgia" before, you'll know what I'm talking about, and hopefully you find this notion as stupid as I do.


What I find fascinating about this particular discourse is that many people seem to be under the impression that there's a certain cut-off point for nostalgia, or a certain age where you're more capable of assessing the quality of games regardless of your emotional attachment to them.  And it's very often ridiculously young.  For example, "I was 15 when I first played these games, so I have no nostalgia bias."

Because your mid-teens are definitely not a formative period of development that will define your tastes and mental lexicon for much of your life.

I think there definitely are people who seem to only like things because they are older, or are overtly nitpicky of newer things to baffling degrees, and resistant to any kind of change.  But I think in certain gaming circles, it's gotten to the point where you can't prefer an older style of anything without being dismissed entirely as an "Old man yells at cloud" style meme.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

Corrie said:


> -DLC that is announced right after a game is released or even before


Ugh yeah I remember them doing this for Theatrhythm Final Fantasy before on 3DS...like bro lol.

Though yeah I'd rather have Japanese only than English only it sounds way worse most of the times.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 5, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Ugh yeah I remember them doing this for Theatrhythm Final Fantasy before on 3DS...like bro lol.
> 
> Though yeah I'd rather have Japanese only than English only it sounds way worse most of the times.


And Monkey Ball Banana Mania. I specifically did not buy that game only because of that scummy crap.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

Corrie said:


> And Monkey Ball Banana Mania. I specifically did not buy that game only because of that scummy crap.


I can imagine :/

I wonder why they really pull that crap it's like ??? why do you release the DLC BEFORE a game itself?


----------



## Corrie (Jul 5, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I can imagine :/
> 
> I wonder why they really pull that crap it's like ??? why do you release the DLC BEFORE a game itself?


Right?? It's so stupid. Not to mention the price of each character that doesn't come with a stage, music, or voice acting. Meanwhile in Smash, the characters continued to come out years after, are two bucks more and come with all that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

Corrie said:


> Right?? It's so stupid. Not to mention the price of each character that doesn't come with a stage, music, or voice acting. Meanwhile in Smash, the characters continued to come out years after, are two bucks more and come with all that.


^Exactly. 

Also another, unrelated pet peeves. Games that are nice and casual up to a certain point, but then you get the steepest, most elite learning curve ever, or the difficulty gets too difficult. (looking at you stuff like xcom, dota etc.)


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 14, 2022)

One of my pet peeves right now is the bachelors in games you can get married. I was very interested in getting My time at Portia. I was looking at the eligible bachelors before I purchased the game and I realized that there are no cute bachelors 

I get looks are subjective, but my eyes are really not seeing anything nice. 
Why do I find them so unattractive? 

I find this same issue with some of the guys from Harvest Moon (though there’s always at least one nice looking one). In my time with Portia I really couldn’t find anyone. I guess the game just isn’t my style.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh right; I've thought of one:  Text that auto-skips in narrative-based games.

I don't even consider myself a slow reader, but somehow when a game has dialogue boxes that automatically skip (during key cutscenes and the like), the dialogue will last just long enough for me to not be able to finish.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 18, 2022)

I really hate the hidden DRM environment of gaming most people seem to overlook these days. Steam is one of the biggest offenders and another reason I have not gotten into PC gaming. We should not have to be online and sign in constantly to play games we own. I just learned Microsoft is an offender of this as well with the Xbox Series X/S with many games not being able to be opened in offline mode, even for discs. This was also made apparent during an outage they had within the last year. If I would have known this, I would have probably opted for the PS5 from the start. I like knowing I own the game to play and not the feeling of renting it so I am pretty frustrated gaming is headed in this direction.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 18, 2022)

I guess mine are more specific to certain games….
  It’s weird how in the Sims 4, you can’t take group photos. (I think there’s a mod where you can, but I’m not sure.)
  Also with the Sims 4, you can only own one lot. (Wish it could be more.) 
  I wish you could change up your vehicle/wheels between races in the Mario Kart games.
    More sports in Switch Sports. At least have an equivalent of “Swordplay Showdown” from Wii Sports Resort.
    I wish Miitopia was longer….
   And I wish you could skip past certain cutscenes in Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Franny (Jul 20, 2022)

my personal pet peeve less in-game, more just in general, is stuff being announced WAY TOO EARLY. please dont announce a game as you're starting development, just do it when you have footage to show off something. prime 4 was announced way too early, bayonetta 3 was announced way too early (finally being shown off though) and it's just so crappy to have nothing but "(Title) now in development." i dont care bro show me the game or just leave!!!!!!!!!!



QueenCobra said:


> I guess mine are more specific to certain games….
> It’s weird how in the Sims 4, you can’t take group photos. (I think there’s a mod where you can, but I’m not sure.)
> Also with the Sims 4, you can only own one lot. (Wish it could be more.)


do you play on PC or on console? if on PC you can download the pose tool and use the camera from Moschino pack(?) to take a "group" photo that way. in-game, there should be an option, and i'm sad there's not because it limits console gamers. also, multiple lots were in sims 3 and i'd love for that to come back..


----------



## Belle T (Jul 20, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really hate the hidden DRM environment of gaming most people seem to overlook these days. Steam is one of the biggest offenders and another reason I have not gotten into PC gaming. We should not have to be online and sign in constantly to play games we own. I just learned Microsoft is an offender of this as well with the Xbox Series X/S with many games not being able to be opened in offline mode, even for discs. This was also made apparent during an outage they had within the last year. If I would have known this, I would have probably opted for the PS5 from the start. I like knowing I own the game to play and not the feeling of renting it so I am pretty frustrated gaming is headed in this direction.


My feelings towards the current landscape of DRM qualify as more than a pet peeve.  It's gotten to the point where I've decided against purchasing games that would legitimately interest me because they have Denuvo or something.  I don't mind Steam's internal DRM.  It's nonobtrusive and offers a host of other benefits.  But when you purchase a game through Steam and then they force you to install uPlay, Origin, or what have you, or worse:  Install driver-level DRM or keyloggers, then that's absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## michito (Jul 31, 2022)

I think these qualify more as accessibility options than pet peeves, but mine are:

Games with no subtitles during cutscenes.
Semi-translucent text boxes, they make the text hard to read often.
Games with no text log, specially if it's a dialogue-heavy game (cough persona & ace attorney cough)
No settings to change the different sounds' volumes. Games usually make the VAs and cound effects volumes too high and I find that annoying, I can barely listen to the BGM.... 
Games where "Hard/Extreme" mode is just leveling up enemies way too much, making you to grind for hours. It's nor hard, it's annoying; couldn't they just make the enemy AI more intelligent, for example?
Kind of related to the last thing, games with no Easy mode. Sometimes you just want to relax.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 31, 2022)

michito said:


> Games with no text log, specially if it's a dialogue-heavy game (cough persona & ace attorney cough)


Worth a note is that recent Ace Attorney games (Dual Destinies, Spirit of Justice, and Great Ace Attorney) do have this.  But it is a shame that for some reason Capcom thinks the original trilogy doesn't need this, so they haven't added them to modern re-releases as far as I'm aware.


----------



## oddbear (Jul 31, 2022)

i don't play a very wide selection of games, so i don't really have a long list of pet peeves, but here's one:

*Games that force you to play online.* i think nintendo switch sports is a huge example of this. i want to get a certain haircut, but i have to keep on playing online to get it. i'd rather just play badminton with my sister, but i'm forced to play online so i can decorate my character the way i want. i wish you could at least PICK the reward you get so you don't have to keep playing online over and over.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 31, 2022)

This probably sounds anti social but it bugs me how gaming is so multiplayer focused. You don't really have any privacy anymore. Friends can see what you're playing, when you're playing it. Obviously this is a cool feature but for me it tires me out. I just want to play a game in privacy without others knowing.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 31, 2022)

Corrie said:


> This probably sounds anti social but it bugs me how gaming is so multiplayer focused. You don't really have any privacy anymore. Friends can see what you're playing, when you're playing it. Obviously this is a cool feature but for me it tires me out. I just want to play a game in privacy without others knowing.


I actually don't mind this _too _much, but I do wish that storefronts would allow you to be slightly more selective about which games to show and which games to not.  Even if you appear offline, people may not be able to see _when _you're playing a game, but if they check their community tab, they will see that you _are _playing it.  And (without going into any unnecessary detail) there are some games where you would definitely rather not have your achievements broadcast to the world.


----------



## michito (Aug 1, 2022)

Belle T said:


> Worth a note is that recent Ace Attorney games (Dual Destinies, Spirit of Justice, and Great Ace Attorney) do have this.  But it is a shame that for some reason Capcom thinks the original trilogy doesn't need this, so they haven't added them to modern re-releases as far as I'm aware.


Yeah I was thinking of the trilogy & apollo justice when I wrote that. 
I played every AA + DGS/TGAA games on 3DS so it was weird that AA1-4 had no text logs when they're remakes and the other 3DS games got them (oh and the lack of languages other than english even though they were translated in the DS versions, but that's another story)
I find stories a bit hard to follow without them, sometimes I accidentally read without actually reading/understanding and I don't notice until later....


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 2, 2022)

Here’s a teensy tiny one. CTR:NF. Why isn’t there a setting to have the wide camera on by default


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2022)

Thought of one with Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I hate seeing people use the staple combinations like Waluigi on the Wiggler just because it's considered the "ideal" stats. In reality, the difference is so miniscule it really depends on your driving skill, knowledge of the tracks, and ability to minimize RNG element threats. The game itself is just supposed to be a fun racing game anyways, so you should just use characters you like and kart combos that feel/look good to you.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thought of one with Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I hate seeing people use the staple combinations like Waluigi on the Wiggler just because it's considered the "ideal" stats. In reality, the difference is so miniscule it really depends on your driving skill, knowledge of the tracks, and ability to minimize RNG element threats. The game itself is just supposed to be a fun racing game anyways, so you should just use characters you like and kart combos that feel/look good to you.


This is my gaming pet peeve for like all games 
Like in smash I only main characters I like because it's just a game for fun why do people use the "best" things in games if you don't even like it just because you want it to increase your skill/power when people play a powerful fighter in smash it doesn't automatically make you good at smash you still need to practice everything and such


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 6, 2022)

Some people find the optimisation and trying to be the best fun. They’re just invested in a different way

So anyway. Xenoblade 3 is good but something really bugging me about the game is that a lot of cutscenes are lacking sound effects especially for walking/running and drawing weapons /: It’s been a long time but I can’t remember 1 having that problem. Even early in the game is a scene where a monster jumps at you and roars but there’s no roar sound effect? Fr?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2022)

1. Unskipable tutorials (yes, they are helpful the first time, but if I come back and wanna start fresh, I do not need them anymore)
2. Sickness (Miitopia)
3. Wrong Purchasing (Miitopia)
4. This echoes the OP: Games where you cannot save whenever
5. Villagers changing their mind about moving even when you support there decision to move (AC:NL)
6. The train passing through Main Street when I need to get there (AC:NL)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 5, 2022)

Kind of an old topic, but this is kind of bothering me. My friend kept bugging me to try Elden Ring. So I finally gave it a go.

The game is flawed. It is not 10/10 worthy like a lot of the internet would make you think. The graphics look kind of outdated and the camera is very janky. That's fine and I can deal with that. But the way the fans praise the game like it can't do any wrong is annoying. There is no way to pause the game and if your controller dies it won't force the game in a locked state until it is addressed. You just watch your character get slaughtered.

'Having a pause feature would make the game too easy.' Any criticism of the game is met by diaper tantrums that the game and company cannot do any wrong. Like the game could delete your save file every 3 seconds and the community would praise it as a challenge and you just need to get good.

There wasn't any tutorial when I started or even a story. When I looked up people's thoughts on that, it was literally you have to go on the internet to learn how to play the game. That it's not Elden Ring's job to teach you the game. What? I don't mind a challenging game, but they made everything difficult just for the sake of difficulty. In Botw I died a lot in the beginning. It had a good tutorial and over time you strengthened Link's build. In this game, leveling up barely does anything and general enemies can still stomp you.


It kind of reminds me of Subnautica. A game I was also told to try. I gave up on it. The game loads like butt. Takes like 1-3 minutes to load a save file. And when you start building bases it can be anywhere to 5-20. I went online to see what everyone's thoughts were on this and they were content with waiting 20-30 minutes for their game to load. The game doesn't even load properly since I will be swimming underwater and the landscape won't even load for 1-2 minutes. So my character drowns while waiting for the landscape to load.


Why is there so much complacency for mediocrity in games these days?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 5, 2022)

Way too many, honestly;

- Microtransactions. I can't believe no one has mentioned this one yet. My biggest grievance and the reason I almost permanently stopped playing games in general. I hate this so much, especially when developers attach it as a shortcut to in-game progression. Hell, even for cosmetics and stuff, I think it's extremely greedy.

- Downloadable Content (DLC). I'm pretty old school when it comes it gaming, but I've always had a problem with DLC. I'm not talking about artbooks, comics and soundtrack, I think those are totally fine, I'm talking about new levels, new areas, new characters. I just think it's pretty lazy and money hungry of developers not to include it in the base game in the first place and release something small much after the release of the actual game. Overall, just seems lazy like an after thought.

- Multiplayer only games. Basically the developer digging their own grave with their game. Once people stopped caring about a particular multiplayer only game, that's it. It's unplayable. You won't be able to play with others, and even if there are others that play, it will be an absolute chore to find other people. These games go on sale so often as a last ditch effort to potentially get people to play or interested.

- Bad camera angles. Yeah.... pretty obvious. Others have mentioned it as well. Games like Super Mario 64, and some others I have played have caused me no end of grief with their terrible camera angles.

- Chat functions in games (both text and voice). Honestly, let's face it - it just doesn't work. You can't trust people to be nice and kind and mature online EVER. There's no point to them and people just use their anonymity to blast and roast each other. You're better off just using Discord for it. Quick chat is probably good enough. The last thing I want to hear is some pre pubscent kid swearing at me, thinking they're cool.

Everyone else did a great job covering most of mine.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 5, 2022)

Groovycat64 said:


> Way too many, honestly;
> 
> - Microtransactions. I can't believe no one has mentioned this one yet. My biggest grievance and the reason I almost permanently stopped playing games in general. I hate this so much, especially when developers attach it as a shortcut to in-game progression. Hell, even for cosmetics and stuff, I think it's extremely greedy.
> 
> ...


I'm not crazy about DLC either. I only think it's fair when it comes out years after the game's release (Smash Bros). Something like Pokemon Sword and Shield or Super Monkey Ball when it was announced at launch or a month after is plain greedy since it very well could have been in the game originally.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 5, 2022)

When people fight over voice chat and don’t play the game overwatch is bad with this like just play the game and you will never have to see each other again


----------



## twittersnowflakes (Oct 5, 2022)

*to OP* lol showboating and taunting? the best troll in FPS is when you teabag someone that somebody else killed. lol or have a group of people do it to the person.

i used to play singularity on ps3 every day and was one of the top people in all categories on the leaderboards. i got so bored of killing everyone that I started using characters in the multi player that were weak or that I had hardly any experience with. my high kill match was over 70 kills and i'd get people inboxing me on psn calling me names, slurs, etc because i'd kill people in anywhere from 1v1 to 1v3 scenarios. if it was more than 3 people on me i'd usually still take at least 2 of them out. the killing was just second nature at that point.



peeves:

I agree with the people who say games forcing you to do online only. if a game is online only you end up with a paperweight when the servers close. waste of money.

what I HATE the most is when companies like capcom release a game then shortly after release another edition with extra content. sometimes multiple times. street fighter games for example. or the multiple versions of mortal kombat 11. just make the game and stop trying to milk people for money for the same game repeatedly. how many versions of damn SKYRIM do we need?!


----------



## Snek (Oct 8, 2022)

1. Games with bad voice acting
Many users on here seem to agree too..

2. Games with hand-holdy features
Some games feel like you never leave the tutorial stage.

3. Games that require online support
Specifically...games that force you to play against or with other online users or use online settings. I never go online until I'm good and ready. 

4. Games that have no hard mode or any difficulty settings


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 8, 2022)

Trophies locked behind online multiplayer. I'm no means a platinum hunter, but it is SO annoying to see online-only trophies - especially in games with multitudes of griefers and hackers (looking at you RDR2's Red Dead Online). Or if said online service is prone to connection errors.



Groovycat64 said:


> - Microtransactions. I can't believe no one has mentioned this one yet. My biggest grievance and the reason I almost permanently stopped playing games in general. I hate this so much, especially when developers attach it as a shortcut to in-game progression. Hell, even for cosmetics and stuff, I think it's extremely greedy.


Seconding microtransactions, even more so if there's an ingame shop. Every time you open the menu it's there, begging you to buy exp modifiers, cosmetic armour/costumes, rare items, ingame cash etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thought of one with Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I hate seeing people use the staple combinations like Waluigi on the Wiggler just because it's considered the "ideal" stats. In reality, the difference is so miniscule it really depends on your driving skill, knowledge of the tracks, and ability to minimize RNG element threats. The game itself is just supposed to be a fun racing game anyways, so you should just use characters you like and kart combos that feel/look good to you.


This so much. I'm not that active anymore on it but yeah people using like competitive combos/characters irked me like that. I mean sure I try to get a stable car with cool parts but yeah some character ****s drive  me nuts.

@Haru Okumura I agree with that too, like bro let me play alone and don't multiplayer lock stuff, ugh.

Also forced English voice-acting with no option to switch or download Japanese originals. Especially when they use the same whiny cute girl-voice and that one male voice like most anime dubs.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 10, 2022)

The no life gamers (the term gamer is yucky to me anyway but I don't know what other word to use) that make fun of more casual players. 

I know it's a superiority complex thing since they have nothing else in their life to cling to but it's still annoying. It doesn't matter what type of game you play or how often you play it. It's a hobby, not a competition. If anything, it's worrisome when they brag about no lifeing a game for days straight.


----------



## Neb (Oct 10, 2022)

I hate it when I’m playing a game with no quest indicators and the only directions to the next destination are in a line of dialogue that you cannot reread. It sounds really specific, but a ton of old games do this.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2022)

Neb said:


> I hate it when I’m playing a game with no quest indicators and the only directions to the next destination are in a line of dialogue that you cannot reread. It sounds really specific, but a ton of old games do this.


I think I know what you mean, this irks me as well. I mean sure these days there are FAQs but honestly I'd just want to progress without having to look up everything.

I might have mentioned, but a lot of DS, but also some 3DS couldn't handle touch screen properly, like LoZ: PH and such. Like why put it to use if you can't make it sensitive enough?


----------



## Corrie (Oct 10, 2022)

Neb said:


> I hate it when I’m playing a game with no quest indicators and the only directions to the next destination are in a line of dialogue that you cannot reread. It sounds really specific, but a ton of old games do this.


This so much. It especially sucks when you come back to a game that you haven't played in a year or more. Like, what do I do next in the game? Lol so confusing.


----------



## twittersnowflakes (Oct 10, 2022)

*i'm making this post in general. it's not directed toward anyone.

a gaming pet peeve of mine:*
i don't find competitive players in a game to be jerks. if they want to play a game that's meant to be played competitively seriously that's their right to do for fun, as a hobby, or anything else since they paid for the game and/or putting their personal time into it.

personally, I'm not letting someone kill me in a game or take things easier on a person who's possibly new or wants to play to relax as a hobby *because by the time I see their name to see if it's a noob or not I'm already at a disadvantage to lose*. I'm not going to sacrifice my ability in a competitive shooter, racer, or sports game just for someone else to run around in the game aimlessly. *gamers who expect others not to actually try in a game is a pet peeve of mine.*

i don't want other gamers to play by my terms only because that's selfish.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2022)

Corrie said:


> The no life gamers (the term gamer is yucky to me anyway but I don't know what other word to use) that make fun of more casual players.
> 
> I know it's a superiority complex thing since they have nothing else in their life to cling to but it's still annoying. It doesn't matter what type of game you play or how often you play it. It's a hobby, not a competition. If anything, it's worrisome when they brag about no lifeing a game for days straight.


Yeah exactly, it's rather unhealthy and if those people have nothing else they need some kind of help rather than being hailed as heroes. I mean if you actually play professional e-sports (for example) you definitely get help with health, exercise, food etc. rather than sitting in your gaming chair at home shouting in your mic.

I play games to relax and for fun, not to reach S-class rank or 110% every single game I own, so yeah some peeps need to calm down and let others enjoy their stuff for fun. It's kinda sad when those "no lifers" appear everywhere and hide with their sniper weapon and think they're cool, lol.


----------



## twittersnowflakes (Oct 13, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah exactly, it's rather unhealthy and if those people have nothing else they need some kind of help rather than being hailed as heroes. I mean if you actually play professional e-sports (for example) you definitely get help with health, exercise, food etc. rather than sitting in your gaming chair at home shouting in your mic.
> 
> I play games to relax and for fun, not to reach S-class rank or 110% every single game I own, so yeah some peeps need to calm down and let others enjoy their stuff for fun. It's kinda sad when those "no lifers" appear everywhere and hide with their sniper weapon and think they're cool, lol.


that pet peeve as i said in my last post isn't reasonable. it's a selfish pet peeve really for the reasoning below.

i made that same point about e-gamers before and someone didn't like it.

i also made the point that if someone wants to play competitively that's their right to do so because it's their time and/or money being used on the game. some people might not like it, but it's not our right to tell them how to play. it's selfish to ask others not to try as much as they want to because you or the other person just want to "relax while playing".  you mentioned how the "no lifers" shout in their mic, think they're cool, etc., but the people who complain about "try hards" shout into their mic too and also act toxic. competitive games will have people who are good and people who are bad. both can be toxic. but you can't expect people who are good not to try just to give you a chance. as I said before, if someone wants to relax play a game that is relaxing and save the competitive ones for times you aren't relaxing. no one owes any of us anything to play the game how we want them to play it.

*i can't tell you how many times I've played games that I sucked at getting wrecked in the beginning.* it sucks, it's frustrating, and angering, but I kept trying and put my time in. getting wrecked is temporary until you get better by learning the mechanics, research the game, ask people questions, learn the physics/math. there was a game that added new vehicles and weapons on an update once. i spent over 4 hours between 2 days testing them out in the training area. the damage output from different ranges, think of scenarios they'd be good for and so on. then a guy i played with joined for 3 hours and tested with me. we brainstormed ideas and gave feedback to each other. that doesn't make us "no lifers" or "try hards". it's because we like being good at the game and *want to have an idea of what to do before we waste our skill points into skilling into skills for said vehicles and weapons.*

i can't tell you how many times I would wreck someone repeatedly or killed someone and I noticed they were doing something noob-ish. so I sent them a message explaining to them how I found them, how I killed them, what they could or should have done to not have it happen again. and on the other side of the coin I've had people do the same for me messaging me offering me help with something they noticed me not doing right or could have done better. i had a guy from an enemy team once spend 2 hours of his personal time in a dead area of the map just to help me with a flying vehicle, what loadout i should use, and what i should switch my controls to make maneuvering it easier. *he didn't have to do that for me* (he does it for others too) but he's one of the best pilots on the game and wants people to get better so he has people to dog fight against.

in competitive games the "no life try hards" a lot of you speak about also help many people. in one game I played I led a guild of almost 1000 people that I would train if they ever got on mic asking, or typed, or message me on my console account. i even had a discord set up with loadouts i'd used, wrote what the loadouts were for, how to play them, how to farm skill points faster, etc. i had "try hards" who didn't even like me or did like me in game who'd ask me my opinion on things or ask how to do something they didn't have experience in that I did and visa versa. we don't need to like someone to respect their experience and knowledge in a game. just because some people put the time into learning a game, learning maps, mechanics, physics, the math involved, strategies, asking people questions, watching youtube videos doesn't make them jerk "no lifers". it means they're engulfed in the game and enjoy playing it. without them there is no game. *any game you play that's competitive regardless if it's a shooter, strategy, racing, sports, whatever you will GET WRECKED in the beginning until you put your dues in. if someone kills you in a game don't be afraid to message them and ask them how they did something or what you should have done. believe it or not most people might tease you a little bit saying "you noob rekt lol" but it's all in good fun. but those same people will also help you after.

one more side story: *there was a guy me and a friend were in a 2 person vehicle and we kept killing his solo vehicle maybe 5 times. he'd pull a different vehicle trying to counter us. but we have good communication and quick decision making. after killing the guy in his vehicles 5 times i wrote to him telling him we'd stop going in that area, told him to add me in game and on PlayStation. even though he was on the enemy team. i asked the guy what his loadout was and suggested to him two different vehicle fittings. i sent him messages other times, switched over to his team on other days on my other team account and would do vehicles with him while explaining my thought process to him and give suggestions so he could learn from doing. he'd message me when i wasn't online asking for advice. even told me the help i gave him was better than anything he was getting from youtube. and he got better. not all "no life try hards" are toxic or "ruining the game". most of them are what helps the game survive because they teach noobs so the noobs don't delete the game.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2022)

RNG when it comes to item drops percentages. Like if you put 0.5% as a common drop rate every time you fight that monster for a non-rare item people do need for whatever quest it ain't working, especially if you are in the room and you miss to attack or if you had to leave for whatever for a minute. I mean I get fight it like, the max 200 times to get it is not a solution but...yeah someone re-work that system.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 15, 2022)

My perfectionism really comes out in games like Animal Crossing and it's so bad. I want a specific set of things for my island, why can't I choose those? At the very least let me change the airport color. This can't be difficult. Nobody would mind their native fruit as much if it didn't appear on the passport like your native flower. Why can't we change our island name? Just assign numbers to the island that are also visible to some capacity for online problems etc. My problems shouldn't impact my enjoyment of the game, but they do. I understand not being able to change the "border" of our island. But we should be able to change a lot more things. We can change our gender but not our name, which makes that point rather pointless. At least we can change our appearance. Tiny steps, I suppose. I still hate it though. Gimme a "More Choices" DLC.


----------



## Belle T (Oct 16, 2022)

When a game has a lock-on system that doesn't work very well.  By "doesn't work very well" I, of course, mean "you're facing a target head on, but the game thinks you want to target the enemy thirty soccer fields away... from the opposite direction."


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 16, 2022)

Belle T said:


> When a game has a lock-on system that doesn't work very well.  By "doesn't work very well" I, of course, mean "you're facing a target head on, but the game thinks you want to target the enemy thirty soccer fields away... from the opposite direction."


This was literally Elden Ring when I tried it. Friend bugged me until I gave it a try saying it was game of the year. It is so flawed. Had this giant ogre charging at me, target it, and then the game goes naw, you want to target that eagle 60 yards perched on a tree right?


I agree with the micro-transactions. It was fine when it stayed in mobile app games, but it's bled into mainline console games now. And that was just the start. Now they're testing the waters by pushing out games unfinished with promises of updates and patches. We need to go back to the days when games were released when they were truly finished.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Oct 16, 2022)

Grinding! My absolute bane with rpgs and why I struggle to play them much anymore. Nothing is worse than getting to a boss/fight you can't beat because you're too underleveled and have to spend forever grinding.

Also achievements. In general I love games with collection quests or just generally 100%ing them but something about achievements, I just don't enjoy them. 

Digital games. Old school opinion here but when I buy a game, I want a physical cart/disk. Exception to indie/small scale/mobile games of course, but the big titles with premium price tags I need that physical copy.

Also throwing in my +1 to microtransactions in big title, pay to play games.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2022)

FrostyAlmonds said:


> Grinding! My absolute bane with rpgs and why I struggle to play them much anymore. Nothing is worse than getting to a boss/fight you can't beat because you're too underleveled and have to spend forever grinding.
> 
> .


This so much. I used to have patience but the more rpg's I've played just, **** this lol.  And when it's put in just "to make you fight hard and feel proud or something".

Yeah idk, I think most games are too grindy for you to achieve 100% unless it's on the general easier side and you get that last one for doing "doable" stuff.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> This so much. I used to have patience but the more rpg's I've played just, **** this lol.  And when it's put in just "to make you fight hard and feel proud or something".
> 
> Yeah idk, I think most games are too grindy for you to achieve 100% unless it's on the general easier side and you get that last one for doing "doable" stuff.


I remember when people looked down on others who used Pokemon Showdown to build teams. I don't have the time to spend grinding random Pokemon to level 100 and tbh I don't even want to. I tried when I was a kid because I was a kid and had time but nowadays, no thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I remember when people looked down on others who used Pokemon Showdown to build teams. I don't have the time to spend grinding random Pokemon to level 100 and tbh I don't even want to. I tried when I was a kid because I was a kid and had time but nowadays, no thanks.


Yeah, I was never a competitive player nor did I make level 100 teams other than beat the games, Elite Four and stuff. Kinda PoGo pet peeves on mine people showing off their perfect Pvp 'mons and I'm like... okay cool story bro please enjoy the game and relax, lol.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah, I was never a competitive player nor did I make level 100 teams other than beat the games, Elite Four and stuff. Kinda PoGo pet peeves on mine people showing off their perfect Pvp 'mons and I'm like... okay cool story bro please enjoy the game and relax, lol.


People showing off stuff in games in general is annoying lol. It's not going to help you in real life so who cares? I'm actually surprised people still play Pokemon Go. I tried it and lost interest right away. I have the games so I'd rather play those, though I'm sure Pokemon Go looked amazing to those who didn't have the games. I dunno, it's a cool concept, I just couldn't get into it. It seems like a half baked Pokemon game to me.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Oct 18, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> This so much. I used to have patience but the more rpg's I've played just, **** this lol.  And when it's put in just "to make you fight hard and feel proud or something".
> 
> Yeah idk, I think most games are too grindy for you to achieve 100% unless it's on the general easier side and you get that last one for doing "doable" stuff.



Haha, riiight? Most rpgs I just want to play for the story, I don't care about super hard bosses that take 20 minutes of precise actions/micromanaging/strategizing. I just want to get through it and continue the story. u_u

Since Pokemon came up (albeit, off topic from competitive battling, which I'm also not into), I'm lowkey one of the people who appreciates the newer game exp shares. If 'making the game too easy' means fighting like, 10 wild battles to level up your team at once vs 60 battles separately, heck yes sign me up, make the game too easy (I don't know why cutting down on grinding time is considered a difficulty level in the first place though).  Johto is forever the worst region to replay/beat because how bad wild pokemon levels are in those games. Thinking back, I never actually beat HG because I couldn't be bothered to raise my team to E4 levels.



Corrie said:


> People showing off stuff in games in general is annoying lol. It's not going to help you in real life so who cares? I'm actually surprised people still play Pokemon Go. I tried it and lost interest right away. I have the games so I'd rather play those, though I'm sure Pokemon Go looked amazing to those who didn't have the games. I dunno, it's a cool concept, I just couldn't get into it. It seems like a half baked Pokemon game to me.



Ahaha, my friend is one of those, she collects hundos and loves to show me when she gets a new one but doesn't even battle so I'm just like, why do you care? I'm with you that Pogo is not what it could have been, the collecting was super fun at first, but became so grindy and the battle features were all so boring. I had quit before gen 2 was released, but came back later for a bit because of said friend and my brother...I did not enjoy any of the battling stuff: raids. PVP, rocket battles? All mindless tapping and so many Pokemon were locked behind these features too.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2022)

FrostyAlmonds said:


> Since Pokemon came up (albeit, off topic from competitive battling, which I'm also not into), I'm lowkey one of the people who appreciates the newer game exp shares. If 'making the game too easy' means fighting like, 10 wild battles to level up your team at once vs 60 battles separately, heck yes sign me up, make the game too easy (I don't know why cutting down on grinding time is considered a difficulty level in the first place though).  Johto is forever the worst region to replay/beat because how bad wild pokemon levels are in those games. Thinking back, I never actually beat HG because I couldn't be bothered to raise my team to E4 levels.


SAME I'd probably not have gotten thru it without the auto exp share stuff. I play the games for collecting and story not to IV/EV train without any help, lol.


----------



## Belle T (Oct 19, 2022)

It's interesting, because when it comes to grinding, I think my mindset is contrary to most people here.  As I've grown older, I've come to appreciate the slow burn of games which rely heavily on grinding and extensive character building.  I'm not saying that I can't understand why it might be tedious or unappealing to many, but it's honestly kind of nice when I have time to play a game but not enough to invest in the main story, I can just put on a podcast or a TV show and do some quick grinding to take my mind off things, and then have the benefit of the stat boosts when I finally do have the time and energy to continue with the main story.

I've never appreciated it in Pokémon specifically, though.  Largely because it often feels as though GameFreak treats grinding and level/type advantage with considerably greater importance than actually teaching players the mechanics of their game, and as the games have gotten easier to the point of near complete mindlessness, the idea of raising a Pokémon for strategic benefit or simply because I like them a lot sort of loses any appeal it may have initially had.  I've been playing Pokémon since the very first generation (granted, I stopped playing them consistently after Gen 5) and to this day, I'm reading about new battle mechanics and competitive strategies from other players that I wasn't aware of or wouldn't have thought to implement because the game rarely if ever takes the time to show them off.  To that end, I don't feel particularly inclined to raise my characters to the best they could possibly be when the game is designed in such a way where I'm trained to think "Water kills fire also big number is big" and nothing else.


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 11, 2022)

I was thinking about online-only games and I thought they didn’t really bother me, but I’m still in the lens of “not paying for an online sub” (a friend is paying for most of my NSO, so it feels like I’m not paying for it at all, even though I have). They didn’t seriously bother me when online was actually free. Once I realised how it would cost me $60 on top of any game costs (wether the game costs anything or is FTP with MTX) I lost interest in Crash Team Rumble. I would love to just sample it- but can’t even try the game without paying for a subscription. It’s just so annoying thinking there are free online-only games I can’t play anyway and on top of that, one game I‘m interested in trying is locked behind a damn sub for a service I don’t want at all. Subs for online suck so much is my point and they really haven’t improved the service other than candy-coating it with free games. If Steam ever needs a sub for it I guess I will never play online games again other than those with free little fan-hosted servers. Why does it feel so wrong to me when online-only is paired with paid sub anyway? It’s not like I played many of them. I guess it’s another thing pushing me away from the hobby.

Also very annoying that you can’t backup saves for any current consoles offline. I know they did this for security reasons but getting/sharing Wii saves was so easy and that was golden. Was honestly great transferring a lot of my progress between consoles by doing that. Oh the days of things like that and carrying Minecraft with tons of savefiles on a USB stick.

And also those times where they obviously spread out the releases for different versions of one game. There’s spreading them apart to polish certain versions, but I feel like these days that’s a secondary concern for some publishers and that they release some versions later on to make people double-dip. Yes, I am whining about Activision again. I’m sure other publishers have spread out rereleases of games to encourage it as well, even if some of it was wrapped up in exclusivity deals- Persona 5 and DQ11. Pokémon used to do something similar (and it still has the two version nonsense but whatever...).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 11, 2022)

@Drawdler The problem with Nintendo's online service is that it never changed to make it better from when it was free. It's all still PvP and there is not a dedicated server like Sony and Microsoft have. Plus they have so many other features for online compatibility that Nintendo is sleeping on.

And there's a huge library of online games from the previous gen-consoles on both systems. Yes Nintendo has some to, but it's cherry-picked at best. And when they released the NSO+, the N64 titles played worst than they did on the N64 and sometimes crashed. Where was the play-testing/quality assurance to make sure this released flawlessly for the ridiculous price they were asking for?

Nintendo is just slipping hard and we just keep allowing it.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2022)

Not all people have your best interest in mind, lol. I had to disable messages (on XBOX Live — I thought I should mention the platform) because I’d occasionally receive some talking about how I’m trash or just someone being a troll. You can think someone that sensitive shouldn’t be playing competitive games like that, but it’s a free country. Nobody has the right to be an ******* because someone’s trying to enjoy a game, online or not. I’m not going to leave messages on to allow people to tell me what I’m doing wrong or harass me — which has happened before.


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

Enemies with annoying mechanics and bad rng.

And the moment when you're close to something, but it doesn't happen at all.


----------



## Beechen (Dec 12, 2022)

It's less the games and more my internet connection that makes a lot of games less enjoyable. 

Strictly relating to games, flaming or cussing out players who aren't up to someone's standards is a huge pet peeve


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Dec 12, 2022)

Characters that are overall ANNOYING. My most-hated character because of this is Puyo POP Fever's Yu. Her VA is good, but YEESH, does she love to say "Indeed"! a lot! her one saving grace is her Ghostbusters reference (one of her spells has her saying 'Who you gonna call?'), but still, she is my nemesis in that game. I hope PPT's version of her isn't as annoying.


----------



## xara (Dec 12, 2022)

the only one i can really think of, and i’m not sure if it counts lol, is when i’m playing a game online and it starts lagging/taking forever to load. it’s especially annoying in _mario party superstars_ when i’m trying to play a mini-game, but i’m not too happy when it happens during a trade or i’m playing with a friend in new horizons, either. every time something takes long to load, i get so scared that it’s going to disconnect lol.

also not super fond of people who brag about how well they’re doing in a game, or people who get so into the game they’re playing that they start trash-talking/taunting the other players. friendly competition is fun, but i’d prefer not to be called names or insulted. sore losers aren’t fun to deal with, either.


----------



## NookSchnook (Dec 21, 2022)

Mine is the same as I noted in the "Pet Peeves and Petty Complaints" thread---the phrase "pet peeve."

Like the late William Safire, who had the same gripe decades earlier and swore to buy a dog and name him Peeve for indignation's sake (to introduce him as "this is my pet, Peeve"; he eventually took to referring in his _On Language_ columns in _The New York Times_ to "my pet, Peeve, an information retriever"), I had no idea how many people here love to write about their many pets---all named Peeve. Every day I debark this site, I've learned more and more about the impossibility of resisting the temptation to name such herds and hordes of pets thus.

With further apology to Mr. Safire, I have to go now; _my_ pet, Peeve, is debarking . . .


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (Dec 22, 2022)

A few of my gaming pet peeves are:

- Games that take a long time to get to the title screen
- Online teammates that rage quit
- Weird camara angles
- Unskippable cutscenes


----------



## Corrie (Dec 31, 2022)

Games that use a blur on the top of the screen to indicate how far away things are. LoZ Link's Awakening (switch) does this along with Brilliant Diamond/Shining Pearl and it kills my eyes.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 31, 2022)

Something else I thought of, its not really about the game its more-so about the characters that irks me

Nintendo is notorious for doing this,
This could apply to really any weakness but right now I am going to be talking about the weakness to extreme heat or cold
in a certain game a character owns a high resistance or even an immunity to extreme heat or cold and this is a trademark trait of theirs, in a another game the same character is shown to have an extreme _weakness _to the extreme heat or cold they were previously resistant/immune to with little to no logical explanation to this, it gets even worse when it's inconsistent.
WHY NINTENDO WHY


----------



## piratemiffy (Dec 31, 2022)

When companies release an empty game, charge $60 for a digital copy (with no physical copy available), wait a couple of months, then release a bunch of $20 DLC to make the game actually playable. Plus one free update so there's less backlash. In my opinion, games should be released when they're good and DLC should be for features that not every player would want in their game, not the basic stuff. I play the Sims 4, and I cry every time I think about how much money I would have if I never bought it... the sunk-cost fallacy is terrifying T_T


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2022)

I hate when a game has poor camera controls. I just went back and replayed Super Mario 64 and I realized how bad the Camera movement is in that game. Its like sometimes it doesn't want to move in a direction you want it to move and it gets stuck on a wall. Even my all favorite time game Kingdom Hearts 1 had the same issue.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 31, 2022)

piratemiffy said:


> When companies release an empty game, charge $60 for a digital copy (with no physical copy available), wait a couple of months, then release a bunch of $20 DLC to make the game actually playable. Plus one free update so there's less backlash. In my opinion, games should be released when they're good and DLC should be for features that not every player would want in their game, not the basic stuff. I play the Sims 4, and I cry every time I think about how much money I would have if I never bought it... the sunk-cost fallacy is terrifying T_T


Imo DLC should come at least a year after the game releases. Otherwise that content could've been in the game upon release and they're being greedy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2022)

Another pet peeve in games I don't like is especially in older games where I don't like it where its one of those "Where do you go and what you're suppose to do" type of games. I am someone who doesn't like puzzles in general so they gave me a lot of trouble. This is why I tend to look at a guide to know what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2023)

Corrie said:


> Games that use a blur on the top of the screen to indicate how far away things are. LoZ Link's Awakening (switch) does this along with Brilliant Diamond/Shining Pearl and it kills my eyes.


Yeah as I played BD before it was really annoying. PoGo uses a similar "fog" fashion to lowkey hide stops that you can see on maps, and depending on your angle it might be hidden altogether.


----------



## Belle T (Jan 2, 2023)

BrokenSanity said:


> Something else I thought of, its not really about the game its more-so about the characters that irks me
> 
> Nintendo is notorious for doing this,
> This could apply to really any weakness but right now I am going to be talking about the weakness to extreme heat or cold
> ...


"Samus, use of the Varia Suit is authorized."


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 2, 2023)

I second the DLC stuff, it’s a bunch of bologna to have DLC come out at the same time or within months of game release. I also don’t like when games don’t have a “save whenever” function. I probably have a few more, but I can’t think of them at the moment.


----------



## The retro leafeon (Thursday at 12:54 AM)

1.Pokemon not having a difficulty slider minus the unlockable difficulties in bw2
2."no contact" lobbies in wreckfest (no smash and crash in a demo derby game)
3.forza having almost no customzation for muscle cars
4.nintendo not putting games that will be lost in the wii u 3ds e shop take down onto the switch
5.people using nothing but legendaries in pokemon
6.the entire free2play gameplay loop, its so predatory
7.minecraft youtubers basically controlling the mob votes *cough cough dream cough glow squid cough cough cough
8.online only games that make you have to be subscribed to whatever online subscription service the console you are playing has, its like subscribing to the game
9.people faking speedruns
10.FPS voice chat, good lord the sheer amount of slurs


----------

